# flounder gigging



## mmcdani (Jul 2, 2016)

anyone care to share a good way to rig lights for gigging flounder


----------



## FOD (Jul 13, 2016)

Are you talking about wading? Or lights on a boat?


----------



## mmcdani (Jul 13, 2016)

14 foot jon boat


----------



## GLS (Jul 13, 2016)

One of the simplest is a 100 watt 12 volt bulb commonly used on shrimp boats.  It is encased in a work site glass fixture secured to a piece of conduit in which the wires run to the fixture.  These fixtures have a metal cage which protects the test tube shaped glass cover.  The light can go underwater which cuts down on reflection.  A marine or car battery is sufficient to power it.


----------



## mmcdani (Jul 13, 2016)

I actually have some of those bulbs,,thanks


----------



## GLS (Jul 14, 2016)

The fixtures are waterproof so they can be submerged.  I first saw them used in the Outer Banks where "giggers" waded with the light held like a mine detector.  The battery was in a wash tub surrounded by a truck inner tube.  The light was in one hand, the gig in the other.  Fish were dropped into the trailing wash tub.  I rigged one on my old bateau and it was simple to make and effective to use.


----------



## Bama B (Jul 14, 2016)

I have 2 12 volt led sealed landscape lights attached to the front of a 1452 aluminum boat. These are what are used in pond or fountains. I also use when I am casting for shrimp. I have them mounted were there out of the water pointed fwd when running and can be tilted down barely under the water when standing on bow with gig. Because there LED there not hard on my battery.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Sep 13, 2020)

I think he's got juan by now


----------



## Semi-Pro (Sep 13, 2020)

And welcome to the site


----------

